

Cargo-Bot: The first game programmed entirely on iPad using Codea - WiseWeasel
http://twolivesleft.com/CargoBot/

======
oellegaard
In regards to Codea, I would love to see them adopting a simple browsing app,
where you could expose data from a webservice. Basically they would just need
to add the default design elements from Apple. Could see how apps would get
even more mainstream like that,

